# Adoption et Protection animale > Co-voiturage > Recherches >  Clermont-Ferrand -> Paris pour un lapin

## flippy

Bonjour,

je souhaite adopter une petite lapine. Les formalités sont faites, il ne reste plus qu'à la ramener à la maison.
Elle vient d'une association à Clermont Ferrand et je suis en région parisienne (Asnieres sur Seine).

Si quelqu'un fait le trajet en voiture ou en train, n'hésitez pas à me contacter!

Nous avons hate de l'accueillir!

Voila le petit animal :
https://www.facebook.com/Association.VolcAnimo.Protection.Animale/posts/pfbid0aaE56hNTUBieVJgyfRBJRTQ3nFk78JYdB8Vds1p4n7vB  dexfGQXAYFyaZPjc5wQkl

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère que vous trouverez très vite et que la jolie lapine sera vite dans vos bras !

----------

